# Longlands School, Stourbridge, February 2015



## TranKmasT (Feb 10, 2015)

The school is much bigger than I expected set within a narrow block of streets. It has a large central courtyard littered with students course work. Think I spent half the time thumbing through that. Although the place is wrecked there a many original features like the barrelled plasterwork ceiling and oak paneling in the assembly hall. Some of the classrooms still have the old ceramic tiles remaining and with more sash windows that you could throw a brick at.(_not that I did of course, that's just a turn of phrase._)




> The school, which opened its doors in 1912, officially ceased to exist as Longlands back in 1990 when it merged with High Park to form Ridgewood High.
> 
> The site was more recently used by Stourbridge College art students but following the opening of the college’s new creative industries campus it is set to be mothballed before being sold off and likely demolished for redevelopment.



*http://www.stourbridgenews.co.uk/news/9248662.More_than_1_000_turn_out_for_old_school_reunion/*







































 . 



















































































Fallen plaster cherub from the ceiling.






​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 11, 2015)

Rather nice that is.


----------



## krela (Feb 11, 2015)

Random scissor sisters lyrics!


----------



## gingrove (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice set of images thanks for posting and thanks to Krela for saving me the bother of googling the lyrics!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 11, 2015)

Great collection of images.


----------



## krela (Feb 11, 2015)

gingrove said:


> Nice set of images thanks for posting and thanks to Krela for saving me the bother of googling the lyrics!



I Googled it myself lol.


----------



## mookster (Feb 11, 2015)

Another school added to to the 'to do' list!


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 11, 2015)

krela said:


> Random scissor sisters lyrics!



Really. Wish I hadn't bothered shooting that. Thought it might of been some profound poetry.
What a disappointment.


----------



## smiler (Feb 11, 2015)

A fair left to nose through and it's not in bad Nick,great find, Thanks.


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 11, 2015)

Great set. The broken windows remind me of my school.


----------



## skankypants (Feb 11, 2015)

From my neck of the woods when I was a nipper ...nice one,thanks for posting


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 11, 2015)

A great looking location, cool stuff Mart!


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Feb 12, 2015)

That's lovely, love the tiles


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 13, 2015)

I always love love the nostalgia of a good school explore. 
Beautiful photos as always, thanks for sharing


----------

